# New Channels in 2014



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

With Dish moving channels around, plus we have lost several channels like Soap Net, G4, etc.I wonder if we will be getting any new channels? There are many channels we do not have like BBC World, CNN International, and TV One. Any channels others would like to see added?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

How about ABC Family, Disney, ESPNNews, etc. in HD?


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

metoo i would like to see the disney/abc channels come back in HD.

Allen


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

WeatherNation


----------



## joetex (Mar 29, 2007)

Good point: regardless of what channels should be added, it seems like we have lost a few channels lately (Cloo, G4, Soapnet) and have not gotten any replacements unless I missed something.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

how about Bluehighways TV in HD on dish network they have been broadcasting some of their programming in HD on dish's blockbuster studio.every sunday at 1:30pm central.here is their website to check them out.you see i am a huge bluegrass music fan and their programming would be great to watch and they even have their own ondemand channel also.

http://bluehighwaystv.com/

thanks

Allen bluegras


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Good choices and I agree, it would be nice to get Disney, etc back in HD. Maybe they will get it resolved in 2014. The price goes up and we lose channels...


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

mwdxer said:


> There are many channels we do not have like BBC World, CNN International,


YES, add these channels.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

joetex said:


> Good point: regardless of what channels should be added, it seems like we have lost a few channels lately (Cloo, G4, Soapnet) and have not gotten any replacements unless I missed something.


True as long as you realize G4 and Soapnet do not exist. Also DISH _has _added channels.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I wonder if we will get new PI channels to replace the ones we lost? It used to be that about everything from 9400-9418 was a PI channel.

Patrick


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have not counted PIs lately, but they don't have to be in the 9400s. Many of the religious channels in the 256-268 range would qualify as PIs. CSPAN and NASA are PIs. Channel 82 FeTV is a PI.

If the PI count is low DISH will offer carriage to more potential PIs. But with PIs paying for distribution there is always the chance that there will not be enough potential PIs willing to pay. As long as DISH offers carriage they have done their part.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

joetex said:


> Good point: regardless of what channels should be added, it seems like we have lost a few channels lately (Cloo, G4, Soapnet) and have not gotten any replacements unless I missed something.


We got ION in HD CH 65 in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

mwdxer said:


> With Dish moving channels around, plus we have lost several channels like Soap Net, G4, etc.I wonder if we will be getting any new channels? There are many channels we do not have like BBC World, CNN International, and TV One. Any channels others would like to see added?


mwdxer,
I do appreciate your input and I have submitted a request on your behalf to have BBC World, CNN International and TV One added to our DISH programming. 
Thanks


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

We used to get so many college PI stations like UoW, Florida, Arizona, etc. I wish we would get more of those again. I just don't get excited about Rel stations. We have too many. A few do run some old TV stations though. Russia Today, CCTV, etc are great to have.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

mwdxer,
I can totally understand wanting to see some of the top schools play the big games. What are some of the shows you would like to see? 
Thanks


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

the new channels i see coming to Dish are The Longhorn Network, ESPN U HD, SEC Network, Disney Junior, and the return of the HD channels of Disney Channel, Disney XD, ABC Family and ESPNews, which were removed almost 4 years to start the big Dish/Disney dispute which was further prolonged by a few lawsuits.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i wonder when it is going to happen when all the disney/abc hd channels coming back/


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

*How about Comcast SportsNet Northwest?*


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

*Not to mention WeatherNation, BBC World News, and GOL TV?*


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess Direct dropped the Weather Channel as they had an increase in rates and did not want to pay them, so they have Weather Nation now.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

NASA in HD has long been a request of mine.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

KBS World or an "equivalent quality" Korean channel. The Korean Tiger Pack package "stinks" according to my wife. The Arirang TV channel is "awful" according to her as well.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

METV please.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Paul: MeTV isn't offered to Dish, but to local TV stations. You would need to contact your local TV stations to see if they will carry it.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Chihuahua said:


> *How about Comcast SportsNet Northwest?*


We've been asking for that for YEARS!! I so wish they'd drop Root Sports NW and replace it with this. I can live without MLB and the Mariners. There is just nothing else left on Root since Pac 12 left them and Blazers, Sonics, and the rest.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Since Dish doesn't carry sub channels from OTA stations, unless METV is carried as programming on the main OTA channel, it is not available. Hopefully some day in the future Dish and Direct will carry sub channels, at least the main entertainment ones like THIS TV, Antenna TV, METV, RTV, Movies, etc. There is a new one coming up called Get TV. Where I live we only have some translators and none carry those sub channels as yet. We have PBS subs, Estrella, and Live Well.


----------



## Antonio Bravo (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's mine:
115 tv one:TVONE
125 BBC world:BBCWD
126 justice central:JC
149 ESPN america:EPNAM
151 YES network:YES
198 FUNimation channel:FUNI
201 CNN international:CNNI
204 CNN Airport:CNNAP
207 CNBC World:CBCWD
213 C-span 3:CSPN3
247 weathernation tv:WEANT
250 MILITARY HISTORY:MLHST
251 SHORTS TV:SHRTS(returning channel)
252 smithsonian channel:SHSON(returning channel)
253 WORLD TV:WORLD
265 Smile of a Child:SOAC
269 JUCE TV:JUCE
271 Exitos tv:EXTOS
276 create tv:CRATE
277 Qubo:QUBO
278 Sprout:SPROT
281 Livewell network:LWN
282 AWE TV:AWE
283 ION Life:IONFE
284 FEARnet:FERNT
285 FamilyNet:FANET
287 Audience network:AUNET
288 America one:AMONE
289 fashion tv:FASHN
290 aspire tv:ASPRE
291 Dish EARTH:EARTH
306 HBO Zone:HBO-Z
308 HBO latino west:HOL-W
316 outerMAX:OUMAX
317 thrillerMAX:THMAX
324 Showtime family zone:SHOFM
325 Showtime women:SHOWN
326 Showtime Next:SHOXT
331 CineMoi:CIMOI
332 VeneMovies:VNMOV
334 El Rey Network:ELREY
335 universal channel:UNIHD(moved)
336 MGM HD:MGM(moved)
337 palladiaLDIA(moved)
338 lifetime real women:LRW
339 imaginasian tv:IATV
348 AMG TV:AMGTV
357 CMT Pure Country:CMTPC
359 BET Gospel:BETGP
360 BET Hip Hop:BETHP
361 Bohemia Visual Music:BVM
362 Mnet:MNET
363 MTV U:MTVU
364 MTV Hits:MTVHT
365 MTV Jams:MTVJM
366 Tempo Networks:TEMPO
367 Harmony Channel:HARMO
368 VH1 Soul:VH1SL
370 theCooltv:COLTV
371 ZUUS Country:ZUUS
372 Sony Movie Channel:SONY(moved)
373 NHK World:NHKW
374 KBS World:KBSW
376 GOD TV:GODTV
383 HOPE Channel:HOPE
385 NRB Network:NRB
387 la familia network:LAFAM
404 God's Learning Channel:GLC
405 Telecare:TLECR
406 GetTv:GETTV
408 Cozi TV:COZI 
And the latino channels:
796 Canal Once:ONCE
797 CBTV Michoacan:CBTVM
798 Latele Novela:LTNV
799 Cine Estelar:CE
800 Cine Mexicano:CM
801 Cine Nostalgia:CNO
802 Mega TV:MEGA
803 Mexicanal:MEXCN
804 Mexico 22:MEX22
805 Multimedios Television:MULTI
806 Nuestra Tele:NTN
807 Infinito:INFIT
808 V-me:V-ME
809 V-me Kids:V-MEK
810 Sopresa!:SPRES
811 Ritmoson Latino:RTMO
812 Televisión Dominicana:TELED
813 Gol TV:GOLTV(returning channel)
814 Televisión Española:TELEE
815 EWTN Espanol:EWTNE
816 TV Chile:TVCLE
817 HTV:HTV(returning channel)
818 ViendoMovies:VOMOV
822 Esne TV:ESNE
830 ECTV:ECTV
839 AyM Sports:AYM
844 Milenio Television:MLNIO
849 Cine Sony Television:CST
851 Canal SUR:SUR(returning channel)
852 Ecuavisa Internacional:UCAI
856 DominicanViewOMVW
857 Gran Cine:GNCIE
860 Cine Mexicano:CEMEX
864 La Familia:LAFAM
866 MultimediosTV:MULTV
874 Semillitas:SEMLT
876 Tele El Salvador:TELS
877 Supercanal:SPRCL
878 Telemicro Internacional:TLEIL
879 TyC Sports:TYC
880 Tooncast:TNCST
881 AXN Latino:AXNLT
882 Sony Spin:SYSPN
885 CCTV-9:CCTV9
886 Arirang tv:ARING
887 Global TiVi:GLBL
888 Teletoon:TLETN
889 YTV:YTV
890 Kix!:KIX
891 Pop girlOPGL
892 PopOP
893 Tiny pop:TYPOP
894 kids station:KDSST
895 Almavision kids:AMAKS
896 TOCANDO:TCNDO
And the extras/private channels:
9394 Ultra Cine:UACIE
9395 Ultra Clásico:USCLS
9396 Ultra Kids:UAKDS
9397 Ultra Docu:UADCU
9398 Ultra Luna:UALNA
9399 Ultra Familia:UAFAM
9400 Ultra Macho:UAMHO
9401 Ultra Mex:UAMEX
9402 Ultra Film:UAFLM
9404 Ultra Fiesta:UAFTA
9407 Animax:ANMAX
9408 AXN:AXN
9409 Sony MAX:SYMAX
9412 Almavision:ALMA (moved)
9413 Cornerstone Television:CRNER
9414 Worldview:WLDVW 
Hope you get them dish!:3


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Antonio Bravo said:


> 149 ESPN america:EPNAM


It's not available in North America, most of the events on it air on ESPN here but they also have content where Fox, NBC and CBS have the US rights.



> 204 CNN Airport:CNNAP


It's only available to airports, it's mostly a simulcast of CNN with major sporting events like the NFL, NBA and MLB that air on other non-Turner networks.



> 281 Livewell network:LWN


Like most other multicast networks they have a setup where the local affiliate sells most of the advertising so they don't make themselves available directly to cable and satellite providers. They're also ceasing programming early next year.



> 284 FEARnet:FERNT


They're folding too



> 287 Audience network:AUNET


It's exclusive to DirecTV, it's basically their version of the Freeview channel that evolved into a service with original and acquired programming.



> 331 CineMoi:CIMOI


They folded last July after they missed a payment since they were paying to be on DirecTV's lineup.



> 405 Telecare:TLECR


It's a regional cable exclusive on Long Island



> 888 Teletoon:TLETN
> 889 YTV:YTV
> 890 Kix!:KIX
> 891 Pop girlOPGL
> ...


Conflicting rights when it comes to all of their programming will never allow these stations to be offered outside of Canada and the UK.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

OK... I found this , looks like Retro TV Networks is coming second quarter of 2014. ( we past that already) LOL. We could see up to 4 of many retro networks.

"Four decade-themed classic TV networks could be coming in 2014, if all goes well. The four decades that will be of focus are the 1960s, '70s, '80s and '90s. Longtime TV executive Garth Ancier and now head of Zeus Media Partners, is pitching this and he's brought industry veterans Diane Robina, Alan Goodman and Michael Ross along to help. Robina and Goodman were formerly of TV Land back in the late '90s. These four networks will be actual cable networks and not over-the-air digital stations like Antenna TV and MeTV Network. They will be free to cable, satellite and telco TV operators and supported by advertising. Zeus Media Partners plans to launch these four networks around this time next year (second quarter 2014). Ancier is looking to create something like how Sirius XM's satellite radio channels that are grouped by decade, but for television and TV series. The company is in preliminary talks with all major studios like CBS Paramount, Sony Pictures Television, 20th Century Fox, MGM, NBC, Walt Disney Co., Warner Bros. and Carsey Werner for programming options. Zeus is not looking to obtain exclusive cable rights to any of these programs, so you can expect most of these shows to be run on multiple networks on cable. Among the shows Ancier said he is looking to obtain are _Three's Company_ (currently licensed by TV Land but on hiatus) and _Lost in Space_ (airs on digital station MeTV), since they are not airing much right now. 

There is still a very long way to go but this is a good start. We will of course bring you any future news updates on this, so stay with us. It would be good to see some shows that haven't been aired in a while as well, such as _One Day at a Time, Alice, Welcome Back Kotter, Webster_ and_ Small Wonder_, in addition to the major stuff like _Three's Company_ and _Good Times_. No programming has been officially announced of course since it is just preliminary talks, but anything could be possible! Stay tuned! Sound off on Facebook and tell us what shows you would like to see from the '60s-90s! 

Read more: http://blog.sitcomsonline.com/2013/06/new-by-decade-classic-tv-networks.html#ixzz383K0DId0 "


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BobCulp said:


> OK... I found this , looks like Retro TV Networks is coming second quarter of 2014. ( we past that already) LOL. We could see up to 4 of many retro networks.
> 
> "Four decade-themed classic TV networks could be coming in 2014, if all goes well. The four decades that will be of focus are the 1960s, '70s, '80s and '90s. Longtime TV executive Garth Ancier and now head of Zeus Media Partners, is pitching this and he's brought industry veterans Diane Robina, Alan Goodman and Michael Ross along to help. Robina and Goodman were formerly of TV Land back in the late '90s. These four networks will be actual cable networks and not over-the-air digital stations like Antenna TV and MeTV Network. They will be free to cable, satellite and telco TV operators and supported by advertising. Zeus Media Partners plans to launch these four networks around this time next year (second quarter 2014). Ancier is looking to create something like how Sirius XM's satellite radio channels that are grouped by decade, but for television and TV series. The company is in preliminary talks with all major studios like CBS Paramount, Sony Pictures Television, 20th Century Fox, MGM, NBC, Walt Disney Co., Warner Bros. and Carsey Werner for programming options. Zeus is not looking to obtain exclusive cable rights to any of these programs, so you can expect most of these shows to be run on multiple networks on cable. Among the shows Ancier said he is looking to obtain are _Three's Company_ (currently licensed by TV Land but on hiatus) and _Lost in Space_ (airs on digital station MeTV), since they are not airing much right now.
> 
> ...


It's not happening.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Antonio Bravo said:


> Here's mine:


I would add the new English language Israeli news channel i24news. I've been watching this for the past few days via Nowhere TV on Roku. It's the antidote to Al Jazeera.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

Some channels that are not out of reason would be channels that are on many cable systems around the country like CNN International and BBC World. Those two, many have asked for and we have never gotten those, I have a friend who lives in Kansas City and he has Time Warner and gets both of those channels.


----------



## BrucePadgett (Nov 14, 2007)

In SoCal Time Warner currently programs BBC World Newsin SD only, yet the same company offers NYC residents the HD version as well. Also, CNNI is an SD-only offering by TWC in NYC, while being completely absent in TWC's SoCal programming.

Screwy? You bet. 

Ironically, Charlie Ergen added on BBC America months before DirecTV way back when, yet both sat providers seem reticent to pick up BBC World.

Double screwy.


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

I would love to see MeTv Either local or national SD or HD would be evern better.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

dough_boy747 said:


> I would love to see MeTv Either local or national SD or HD would be evern better.


I don't think MeTv even broadcasts in HD and even if it did what would be the point since all the shows on it are in SD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

MeTV is marketed to local stations as a sub-channel filler.

Therefore it will probably never be marketed directly to satellite or cable nationally.

If one of your local stations carries it and negotiated with a carrier to carry it, it will be there.


----------



## southsider (Mar 16, 2013)

tampa8 said:


> True as long as you realize G4 and Soapnet do not exist. Also DISH _has _added channels.


I have U-Verse, and G4 very much exists.


----------



## southsider (Mar 16, 2013)

Jim5506 said:


> MeTV is marketed to local stations as a sub-channel filler.
> 
> Therefore it will probably never be marketed directly to satellite or cable nationally.
> 
> If one of your local stations carries it and negotiated with a carrier to carry it, it will be there.


U-Verse carries MeTV nationally, and it's not a sub-channel of any other channel, so it must be a satellite feed?


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

METV does have a satellite feed.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

southsider said:


> I have U-Verse, and G4 very much exists.


It's on autopilot until the last of their contracts expire, Comcast is not making any new carriage deals for it and even they don't carry it anymore.



southsider said:


> U-Verse carries MeTV nationally, and it's not a sub-channel of any other channel, so it must be a satellite feed?


They only carry it in markets that don't have a local MeTV affiliate, if you live in a market where MeTV is carried on an OTA station they either carry the local affiliate's feed or they don't offer it at all.


----------



## southsider (Mar 16, 2013)

KyL416 said:


> It's on autopilot until the last of their contracts expire, Comcast is not making any new carriage deals for it and even they don't carry it anymore.
> 
> They only carry it in markets that don't have a local MeTV affiliate, if you live in a market where MeTV is carried on an OTA station they either carry the local affiliate's feed or they don't offer it at all.


I live in the Dallas-Fort Worth area, and MeTV is broadcast locally as a sub-channel. The U-verse channel (136) that brings us MeTV is not the local sub-channel, though.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> It's on autopilot until the last of their contracts expire, Comcast is not making any new carriage deals for it and even they don't carry it anymore.
> 
> They only carry it in markets that don't have a local MeTV affiliate, if you live in a market where MeTV is carried on an OTA station they either carry the local affiliate's feed or they don't offer it at all.


G4 is junk anyway..


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

:hurah: My area has METV in it. we have the CW for a local but why is it we can;t have METV insted.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

As stated earlier, I believe Dish does not have the satellite space to add all of the sub channels in all markets. I think the only way at this time, would be to add the national feed of these channels that run the old TV shows like METV, RTV, THIS, and Antenna TV.But I have no idea how the licensing would go on something that is already used as an OTA sub channel. But cable does it. But like others, I sure would love to have something like Antenna TV. Their lineup of old shows that no one else runs is amazing, like Burns & Allen, Jack Benny, and so on. No OTA channel we get the translators from has Antenna TV here.
Some sources show a channel 39 for Antenna TV here, but the Tribune station in Portland (32) has never had the money to offer their station on the Oregon coast. There is no direct way, as the other stations use a pickup point between Portland and the coast. But we do have most Portland stations OTA here on translators. We can only hope 32 will add one in time. They are the WB station and their subs are THIS and Antenna TV.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> As stated earlier, I believe Dish does not have the satellite space to add all of the sub channels in all markets. I think the only way at this time, would be to add the national feed of these channels that run the old TV shows like METV, RTV, THIS, and Antenna TV.But I have no idea how the licensing would go on something that is already used as an OTA sub channel. But cable does it. But like others, I sure would love to have something like Antenna TV. Their lineup of old shows that no one else runs is amazing, like Burns & Allen, Jack Benny, and so on. No OTA channel we get the translators from has Antenna TV here.
> Some sources show a channel 39 for Antenna TV here, but the Tribune station in Portland (32) has never had the money to offer their station on the Oregon coast. There is no direct way, as the other stations use a pickup point between Portland and the coast. But we do have most Portland stations OTA here on translators. We can only hope 32 will add one in time. They are the WB station and their subs are THIS and Antenna TV.


KRON in San Francisco has AntennTV on a sub channel.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

I found out today that KATU-2 Portland has added a second sub channel for Get TV. Their lineup is 2.1 KATU (ABC) 2.2 METV 2.3 Get TV. They are the only channel that has not changed their translator from analog to digital, so we are still waiting on that. They have the CP, but hasn't changed as yet. So at least some new channels will be OTA here.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

After seeing DISH Business with back-round music on channel 998, I googled Dish Business Info 998 and got this undated message:

​*







*









Friends,
To the best of our current knowledge ALL Western Video Market DISH Network broadcasts are going to be carried exclusively on DISH channel *998*. 
*DISH 998* is located on their HDTV (High Definition) satellite, called 129 for its place in the sky at 129 degrees West. This satellite carries all of DISH's Hi-Definition programming. In order to watch any programming on Channel *998*, you MUST HAVE the proper equipment for viewing that particular satellite.
If you are currently watching Hi-Def programming on DISH, you are probably OK, but you should check by going to Channel *998* to make sure. If you see a slate that says, "DISH Business", you've found it. If the channel guide won't take you to *998*, you don't have it.
If you are *NOT* currently signed up for HDTV programming, you will most likely have to upgrade your equipment so your receiver can find the correct satellite. Most DISH dealers will provide the equipment and install the upgrade for FREE&#8230;.with a commitment to one of DISH's HD packages.

To find out your status&#8230;.or to locate a DISH dealer for an upgrade&#8230;. please give a call to DISH:
*(800) 333-3474* 
or...find a DISH dealer on the Internet at: www.dish.com
 Again &#8230;*ALL WVM DISH broadcasts will be on Channel 998*. This doesn't allow much time for an equipment changeover, if it's required, so you need to get ahold of *DISH* as soon as you can.
 We apologize for this inconvenience but it will allow WVM sales to maintain a consistent channel over the course of the next few years. If you have any other questions, please send us an email:[email protected] &#8230;or give us a call at: (530) 347-3793.
Thanks for watching and we appreciate your participation in WVM auctions.

Western Video Market
www.wvmcattle.com 
(530) 347-3793​


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Cattle Country Video" is in the channel 998 EPG for next Tuesday from 11am to 6pm with a description of "Live Cattle Aution".


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Guide still says Rural on channel 232.
With the Rural & Family Net merger around 2012-2013, A lot of Rural schedule was on. Now today I noticed Hee Haw and many other rural scheduled shows were dumped. Family Net now occupies the schedule. Good shows like Fantasy Island, Barney Miller, I Dream of Jeannie, Good Times, and more shows are on. 

FYI: Hee Haw still can be seen on RFD TV 231. Now my question is the Rural/ Family Net similar to what happened to FETV/ Cozi TV.?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm seeing a "fnHD" logo on a letterboxed black and white "I Dream of Jeannie" at the moment.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Today there is a crawler on 232 saying FCC got 1000's of letters, RFD & Family Net will be basic channels within a few weeks. More details coming soon. The crawler ran once in each half hour.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

BobCulp said:


> Today there is a crawler on 232 saying FCC got 1000's of letters, RFD & Family Net will be basic channels within a few weeks. More details coming soon. The crawler ran once in each half hour.


Oh boy!!


----------



## Antonio Bravo (Jul 18, 2014)

3 channels and I found 3 spots that can fit!
Smile of a Child:SOAC:SD only:265 it's next to KTV so there can be 2 channels that are for kids and christian!available:all packages
JUCE TV:JUCE:269:SD only: we can have a christian rock channel oriented for teenagers!available:All packages
FUNimation Channel:FUNI:198:HD and SD:we need anime in this provider besides saturday nights on [adult swim]'s toonami! Most dish network customers are otakus!Available:Americas top 150,200,250 and everything pak! Dishlatino Dos and Max!
What do you think James? Pretty nifty right? hope you get them dish!
Also these channels should be on latino packages:
Nicktoons:NICKT:dos and max!
Teennick:TNCK:dos and max!
Science network:SCIlus,dos and max!
SundanceTV:SUND:dos and max!
Disney JuniorISJR:dos and max!
Nickjr:NKJR:dos and max!
H2:H2:max!
Msnbc:MSNBC:max!
TRU tv:TRUlus,dos and max!
TCM:TCMlus,dos and max!
Blockbuster at homeos and max!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Finding a channel number is the last step toward carriage ... finding money is the first.

Smile of a Child and JUCE may be able to pay their way on to DISH if they qualify as "Public Interest" channels like most of the channels in that neighborhood. If FUNimation is commercial then they would need prove their value to DISH. Even if a channel is free for DISH to carry it costs DISH money to receive and retransmit. Those costs are the base fees "Public Interest" channels are asked to pay.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

As for Latino, there's a reason why many English channels are excluded in favor of multiple Spanish channels. It's why the Latino packages are comparable to English packages in price vs the price of the English package + $17 for the Latino Bonus pack.


----------



## Antonio Bravo (Jul 18, 2014)

KyL416 said:


> As for Latino, there's a reason why many English channels are excluded in favor of multiple Spanish channels. It's why the Latino packages are comparable to English packages in price vs the price of the English package + $17 for the Latino Bonus pack.


Well there should be a latino package with both English and Spanish channelsishlatino Omega:85$ mo. Is that good? But BBAH would still be a paid package but these channels will return in the package:SundanceTV,Smithsonian Channel and SHORTS HD!


----------



## Antonio Bravo (Jul 18, 2014)

James Long said:


> Finding a channel number is the last step toward carriage ... finding money is the first.Smile of a Child and JUCE may be able to pay their way on to DISH if they qualify as "Public Interest" channels like most of the channels in that neighborhood. If FUNimation is commercial then they would need prove their value to DISH. Even if a channel is free for DISH to carry it costs DISH money to receive and retransmit. Those costs are the base fees "Public Interest" channels are asked to pay.


let's see:We have TBN,Enlace and the church channel! The only ones we need are Smile of a Child And JUCE TV! just call TBN networks to add them and you get them! As for FUNimation channel we need more anime in this provider! There's a lot of people who want FUNimation channel so just listen to them! 198 is nothing well it was Cloo until you dropped it so FUNimation Channel can be a great spot!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Being part of TBN networks is part of the problem. TBN already has Public Interest channels on satellite ... in order to qualify for any more Public Interest channels available slots would be needed that no other qualified entity wanted to fill. A qualified entity with no channels currently carried that wished to have their content on would be in line ahead of TBN. DISH could still carry additional TBN channels ... but their carriage would not help DISH reach their Public Interest quota.

Two other notes: I do not recall hearing about FUNimation before your post ... so it either has not been mentioned or is so unrequested that I completely forgot about the channel. Also, I didn't drop Cloo ... I am not DISH. I don't work for them. Moderators on this forum do not work for satellite carriers or other providers.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Great I like RFD TV and Rural TV.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Antonio Bravo (Jul 18, 2014)

James Long said:


> Being part of TBN networks is part of the problem. TBN already has Public Interest channels on satellite ... in order to qualify for any more Public Interest channels available slots would be needed that no other qualified entity wanted to fill. A qualified entity with no channels currently carried that wished to have their content on would be in line ahead of TBN. DISH could still carry additional TBN channels ... but their carriage would not help DISH reach their Public Interest quota.
> 
> Two other notes: I do not recall hearing about FUNimation before your post ... so it either has not been mentioned or is so unrequested that I completely forgot about the channel. Also, I didn't drop Cloo ... I am not DISH. I don't work for them. Moderators on this forum do not work for satellite carriers or other providers.


oh then ask dish TO ADD THEM!:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3:3


----------

